# Why so small????



## cwstaton (Oct 10, 2017)

Maverick is 12 weeks as of today. He weighs only 10 pounds and is about 12" from ground to top of shoulder. I got him when he was 8 weeks and weighed about 4 pounds (he is 1 of 8 puppies). His dad is a little over 1 year and is 90 pounds. Do I have a mini shepherd or is he just a extremely slow grower?? I'm starting to get worried because other puppies that are younger than him are so much bigger...

PS- Sorry, I cant seem to figure out how to turn the pictures to be the correct way

Thanks!

-Charlie


----------



## NerdicEclipse (Feb 20, 2017)

I wouldn't worry at that age. Minka was smaller than usual (by a LOT!) until she was about 10 months old and they she grew like a weed. Some grow slowly and evenly, some grow fast at first and crawl later, and others seem to not grow at all until they're a little older. Just keep him healthy, hit all his vet appointments and checks at the appropriate age marks and love him! Remember, this is one of few areas dogs are like people. They have an average growth rate and average sizes, but it's not uncommon at all to be outside of that arc. 

He's a handsome little guy!


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

My pup was always way under target weight. At 5mos today, she is finally at target weight

Your pup may just be a late starter. Did you happen to see the other puppies when you picked him up? Did they all look about the same? I assume he's a purebred

My thought is that a slow grower will have little issues with joints than one that grows super fast like a weed. I have no evidence to support that, but usually a slower growing pup will do a little better

As for the pics, any photos in portrait (vertical) will be auto rotated. Whenever I take a photo, I take a few in landscape (horizontal) just so I can post them


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Did you check with the breeder to see what they thought and how the other 7 were doing growth wise? What did the veet say?

In these pictures, and keep in mind picture angles can distort things a lot, it looks like his legs are shorter than I would expect for his body size. Do you have any from the side and not on a downward angle?

Even in the one laying down his legs look small. Could be a picture angle thing, could be a weird growth stage..but, dwarfism does occur with GSDs. Others here have experienced it and would know more.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Please don't take offense but with the sire being "a little over a year old" I'm guessing this is a byb breeding or oops litter. If this is the case it is not uncommon for byb's to not be truthful about actual whelp date because most states have laws stating pups MUST be 8 weeks before they can be sold. Yes some pups are smaller and slow starters. It could also be that your pup was much younger than 8 weeks when you took possession of him. 

In any case, as long as the vet doesn't find any health issues, he is eating well and steadily growing (even a little) week over week, I wouldn't worry. 

Cute boy btw!


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

He is cute but looks to me younger than 12 weeks. I just don't see how he can be 12 weeks old.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

ksotto333 said:


> He is cute but looks to me younger than 12 weeks. I just don't see how he can be 12 weeks old.


That was my thought as well.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

10 lbs at 12 weeks? My current puppy was nearly 30 lbs at that age! So when I read that I thought oh my goodness...that's not good!

But then I saw the photos. He looks alert, inquisitive, and healthy in the pictures, so I wouldn't worry. I would second the thought that if you can check with the breeder or sibling owners, I personally would probably do that. But honestly, my guess is that you were mislead as to his age when you got him. But you know what, he's more than doubled in weight in the month that you've had him, so it's all good! Very cute puppy!


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I agree that he does not look 12 weeks old, but that is just redundant information.


----------



## brooklyn_pk (Mar 9, 2019)

Is there any update on Maverick? I would like to know as also have a GSD puppy on the quite small side.


----------



## OMuzz (Apr 5, 2020)

Same! Mine is 9.5 weeks and 7 lbs . . .


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

OP not active since 2018 and did not respond to previous request for update.


----------

